# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  SEMINARIO RIEGO TECNIFICADO - 18 y 19 de setiembre, 2013

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *SEPA DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO* *18 y 19 de setiembre, 2013* *Lugar: Universidad Peruana de Ciencias Aplicadas* *Auditorio: Luis Bustamante Belaúnde*
Salaverry 2255, San Isidro - Lima         *EXPOSITOR*     *Cristián Barrera Molina*
Ingeniero Agrónomo de la Universidad de Concepción - Chile.
Investigador, extensionista y docente en el área del riego con énfasis en el manejo del riego presurizado.
Facultad de Agronomía. Consultor en el diseño y manejo de sistemas de riego.
Docente en las cátedras de riego en la Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile y Universidad de Viña del Mar.      *PROGRAMA*     *DIA 1 - 18 de Setiembre*         *08:15  08:45* *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*    *08:45  09:00* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Presentación del curso    _EXPOSITOR_ *CRISTIÁN BARRERA MOLINA*    *09:00  09:45* Definición y objetivos del riego presurizado. Manejo del riego y principales problemas.    *09:45  10:30* Principios de funcionamiento de una red de riego presurizado: caudal y presión. Conceptos básicos de electricidad.    *10:30  10:50* *COFFEE BREAK*    *10:50  11:35* Cabezal de riego: bombas, filtros e inyecciones de fertilizante. Redes de distribución.    *11:35  12:20* Características de las tuberías de PVC y PE. Tipos de conexión e instalación en terreno.    *12:20  13:00* Emisores: goteros, micro aspersores, difusores. Práctica: Reconocimiento de emisores y lectura de planos de riego    *13:00  14:00* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *14:00  14:45* Mantención de sistemas de riego presurizado, manenciones diarias, semanales, mensuales y por temporada.    *14:45  15:30* Inyección de fertilizantes y fertirrigación.    *15:30  15:50* *COFFEE BREAK*    *15:50  16:35* Preparación de soluciones madres.    *16:35  17:20* Control de Inyección de fertilizantes.          *DIA 2 - 19 de Setiembre*         *09:00  09:45* Evaluación de un sistema de riego presurizado. Determinación de uniformidad de riego.    *09:45  10:30* Uso de planillas para evaluación de uniformidad de riego.    *10:30  10:50* *COFFEE BREAK*    *10:50  11:35* Práctica (*) de calibración de presión en sector de riego.    *11:35  12:20* Práctica (*) de medición de coeficiente de uniformidad.    *12:20  13:00* Práctica (*) de medición de coeficiente de uniformidad y análisis de resultados.    *13:00  14:00* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *14:00  14:45* Práctica (*) de confección y lectura de calicatas (Registros)    *14:45  15:30* Práctica (*) de determinación de textura y nivel de humedad de suelo (Registros).    *15:30  15:50* *COFFEE BREAK*    *15:50  16:35* Práctica (*) de planillas para monitoreo del riego. Discusión de resultados.    *16:35  17:20* Evaluación del curso         *NOTA (*)* Las prácticas se desarrollarán a través de la recreación por medio de actividades de simulación, videos y trabajos grupales en aula.       *SI DESEA REGISTRARSE HAGA CLIC AQUÍ*              |      Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       |Temas similares: LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Instalación de riego tecnificado Capacitarán a 900 jóvenes en riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------


## Yuri Calienes

Buenas tardes, quisiera saber si se dará un seminario similar en la ciudad de Trujillo, cuando y cual será el costo. Muchasgracias

----------

